# Hope you had a nice time



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

Just wanted to say Hope you all had a nice time time this afternoon / evening 

Hope Katie and I can join you on the next one  

Looking forward to the piccies !!

Looby xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

I too hope you had a great time at the meet! - Lets see the photos ladies!

I too hope to be able to come along to the next one.

Love to meet you all - and esp you and katie Looby!!

Love to you and best wishes,

Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Looby and Charlie,we all ahd a fab time,really hope you can make the next one would be lovely to finally meet you 

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed   

the piccies look great 

xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Missed you Loobs and Katie     

Hope to meet you soon Charlie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Next time i promise   

Madam is on the mend, no more temperatures of 105     since the 
antibiotics kicked in 

We missed our cuddles  

xxx


----------

